# Visa



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

OK..no replies to my post yesterday, so another stab today...this time Visas.

If I want to move to Thailand full time, what Visa do I need?
I am a UK passport Holder, but am under 50 yrs old....so what type do I need?
Where do I apply? (I live in Spain right now)

Do I have to show proof of savings to live on?
If so, how much is needed?

Thanks


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

Eamon said:


> OK..no replies to my post yesterday, so another stab today...this time Visas.
> 
> If I want to move to Thailand full time, what Visa do I need?
> I am a UK passport Holder, but am under 50 yrs old....so what type do I need?
> ...


go to the thai embassy web site and look up retirement visa. it will give the details. 


phil


----------



## fun fun (May 21, 2011)

Eamon said:


> OK..no replies to my post yesterday, so another stab today...this time Visas.
> 
> If I want to move to Thailand full time, what Visa do I need?
> I am a UK passport Holder, but am under 50 yrs old....so what type do I need?
> ...


best advice i can give you is 1 or 2 depending which suits you personaly better

1 go home to uk, send your passport to hull (thai embassy) 3 days later you get a 1 year visa for here.

2 just come here, you will get 30 days at the airport and then seek further advice depending on your finances and age and wether you want to travel in out etc, there are many here with lots of money and many without so theres many options for you.

as with anywhere there is also a lot of [email protected] so you need shop around abit and ask advice at more than 1 place etc,

good luck and if anything you need know just ask ill do my best, if i dont know ill try find out.


----------



## fun fun (May 21, 2011)

fun fun said:


> best advice i can give you is 1 or 2 depending which suits you personaly better
> 
> 1 go home to uk, send your passport to hull (thai embassy) 3 days later you get a 1 year visa for here.
> 
> ...


ha ha ha thanks for the message i cant reply cos i dont know how to so i cant even send you a message, im sorry ive got to leave now as well, leave details on here how to reply to mesages and by all means i will. gotta go my lifts here mate.

chris


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

fun fun said:


> ha ha ha thanks for the message i cant reply cos i dont know how to so i cant even send you a message, im sorry ive got to leave now as well, leave details on here how to reply to mesages and by all means i will. gotta go my lifts here mate.
> 
> chris


I think you need to activate Private Messages...how? God knows


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

Eamon said:


> I think you need to activate Private Messages...how? God knows


think you need a minimum number of posts to be able to send msg's.

a little mod help here would be groovy.

hello??

phil


----------



## fun fun (May 21, 2011)

sorted thank you. pm sent


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

fun fun said:


> sorted thank you. pm sent


another satisfied customer...

well done

phil


----------

